# Which futuristic tv show is most likely to resemble our future?



## Tabitha (Jan 21, 2003)

Well?  Can you imagine us abandoning money and going for Star Trek goodness?  Do you realised we need an apocalyptic third world war before that can happen according to Roddenberry and Co?  Or how about Futurama's wacky take on the year 3001? 

Maybe genetic mutation will give us a real Planet of the Apes or something.

Any idea?


----------



## Mariel (Jan 29, 2003)

I gotta say Babylon 5.  I don't think the human race will outgrow our need for money.  I believe we will still have religious fanatics, extreme poverty and politicians dictating our future.  
And that show is just really really good :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## ray gower (Jan 29, 2003)

Looking at the current frenzy in the computer and telecoms industries, the near future will result in the world being controlled by perhaps three or four giant corporations that extend beyond the kith of mere national governments. Like RoboCop, just more so, perhaps more like some of Heinleins book creations?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmm, not really that familiar with the Robocop world, but I always felt Heinlein's take on the future seemed really realistic - not too big and scary with aliens and stuff, just a believable take on what might happen in a century or two.

Babylon 5 is a really good suggestion actually - apart from the aliens, I honestly doubt that in two hundred years or so we would be on trading/fighting terms with that many other civilisations, seems a bit stretched.  The way human society is portrayed on B5, however, is very plausible.  I can imagine that no problem.

Has anyone watched Firefly yet?  I just watched the entire series on a marathon session, and it is very good.  Similar in fact to B5, but with no aliens.  I hope it finds a new home sometime soon, as it would be a shame if it ended.


----------



## Mariel (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Has anyone watched Firefly yet?  I hope it finds a new home sometime soon, as it would be a shame if it ended. *


I've seen it and really enjoyed it but the network that was airing it her in the US has canceled it.   So we may not be seeing any more episodes of it.
:blpaw:


----------



## timdgreat (Jan 30, 2003)

i also like the idea of B5 but im not so sure. i think that something like mabye Space above and Beyond seems most likely with me:rolly2:


----------



## Dave (Feb 1, 2003)

This essay is quite interesting:
http://www.sci-fi-online.50megs.com/Features/02-11-15_MinorityReport.htm

BTW It has very little to do with the 'Minority Report' film or any TV show, but since you are discussing the future it seemed to be relevant.

I'm not sure if all of the suggestions are meant to be serious (AI soaps, people never leaving the house), but many of them I can agree with. Most have appeared in a film or TV show at some time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2016)

This thread is due for a revival

Two for mthe Syfy Channel

*The Expanse*

*Incorporated           
*
both good candidates*. *


----------



## Rodders (Dec 10, 2016)

Given the state of global politics at the moment, i'd go for something a little more apocalyptic. Perhaps Jericho?


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd say there's a 60% of it being like _Children of Men_ without the sterility, and a 20% chance of _Threads_, which will rise steadily over the next eight years or until Trump is deposed. That leaves a 15% chance of "slightly worse" and a 5% chance of "better".


----------



## J Riff (Dec 10, 2016)

The Working Dead.. * ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

J Riff said:


> The Working Dead.. * ?



Oh cool,  another spinoff !


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 11, 2016)

J Riff said:


> The Working Dead.. * ?



Brilliant!

Start writing a taster!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 11, 2016)

Please, please let it be Red Dwarf.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 11, 2016)

mosaix said:


> Please, please let it be Red Dwarf.



As much as I like Red Dwarf and the characters. It would be too scary a place to live in.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 12, 2016)

We all know it's going to be _Idiocracy._


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 16, 2016)

Every time I watch a reality show on TV (not very often I should hasten to add!), especially "Big Brother" and "I'm a Celeb...." I instantly think of "*The Running Man*" starring old Arnie and set in 2019 LA that tries to be futuristic but looks more 1980s every time I watch.

But it's a future of Big Brother, a police state, and a baying populace wanting to see justice served on the worst criminals by having them run for their lives while being hunted by some godlike He-Men who deals out punishment in the most severest manner. And all recorded on live TV and a huge TV audience wanting blood & violence!

I can see reality TV of today heading that way as the TV producers dream up more nastier/gruesome trials for the contestants in order to keep ratings up and the tv masses wanting their pound of flesh!


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 16, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> Every time I watch a reality show on TV (not very often I should hasten to add!), especially "Big Brother" and "I'm a Celeb...." I instantly think of "*The Running Man*" starring old Arnie and set in 2019 LA that tries to be futuristic but looks more 1980s every time I watch.
> 
> But it's a future of Big Brother, a police state, and a baying populace wanting to see justice served on the worst criminals by having them run for their lives while being hunted by some godlike He-Men who deals out punishment in the most severest manner. And all recorded on live TV and a huge TV audience wanting blood & violence!
> 
> I can see reality TV of today heading that way as the TV producers dream up more nastier/gruesome trials for the contestants in order to keep ratings up and the tv masses wanting their pound of flesh!


have you seen this?
Russian survivalist reality show will 'permit' its contestants to rape and murder each other
Ok the headline is a bit of a stretch but really?


----------



## MWagner (Dec 16, 2016)

*Black Mirror* offer some clever speculation about the near future. The further in the future you go, the harder it is to predict. Writers may guess the technology, but it's extremely difficult to anticipate how that technology will shape behaviour and values. Or to put it another way, I suspect that the ways humans will be different in 200 years would seem so strange and offputting to an audience in 2016 that it would be unwatchable.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Dec 17, 2016)

The tv show Colony, at least with the social aspects and the motives of the resistance, seems more likely every day.
Can't wait for season 2!


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Take a gander at Caprica...


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Dec 17, 2016)

The Apprentice (US version)


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 29, 2016)

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> The tv show Colony, at least with the social aspects and the motives of the resistance, seems more likely every day.
> Can't wait for season 2!



That one is not too far off the mark.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 15, 2017)

_Max Headroom_. We're slightly more than 20 minutes into the future. Where are the Blipverts? How can I become a Blank?

How could a short-lived show produced 30 years ago have been so clairvoyant?

http://io9.gizmodo.com/5609671/how-max-headroom-predicted-my-job-20-years-before-it-existed


----------



## RX-79G (Jan 15, 2017)

I think that TV is too limited in its ability to communicate exposition to be looked to for accurate visions of our future, unless the entire future population is the 20 person cast of a show.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 15, 2017)

REBerg said:


> _Max Headroom_. We're slightly more than 20 minutes into the future. Where are the Blipverts? How can I become a Blank?
> 
> How could a short-lived show produced 30 years ago have been so clairvoyant?
> 
> http://io9.gizmodo.com/5609671/how-max-headroom-predicted-my-job-20-years-before-it-existed



The 1975 film* Network*  was also precient in that regard.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jan 15, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> Take a gander at Caprica...



If we are talking space travel then definitely The Expanse. I think a Star Trek type deal is a bit unrealistic if impossible to create. However while we wait for that exciting possibility, I do know that we will probably colonize the solar system. That could even happen this century. It's needed for metals and other precious resources, but perhaps a finding of live extraterrestrial microbes will help speed up the process and inspire us to colonize.


----------

